# Shop Air



## projectnut (May 28, 2020)

Today I finally finished installing a "permanent" air system in the shop.  For several years I had a Craftsman 3 hp single stage compressor on the garage.  About 8 years ago I replaced it with a Kellogg 311 2 stage compressor to get enough pressure to air up the tires on the motorhome.  At that time I moved the Craftsman to the basement shop and stuck it in a corner.

It sat there for 8 long years with minimal use because I had to drag an air hose across the shop to use it.  A couple weeks ago I decided it was time for a more convenient system so I purchased a couple "Rapid Air" basic installation kits like this:






						RapidAir 1/2in. Master Kit, Model# 90500 | Northern Tool
					

The RapidAir 1/2in. Master Kit is a compressed air piping system designed for automotive and woodworking shops, trailers or home garages. Uses flex...




					www.northerntool.com
				




They happened to be on sale at our local farm store for a little over $60.00 each.  Originally I was going to buy a single kit and add 3 more ports along with the necessary fittings.  With the sale price it was more cost effective to buy 2 complete kits and a single add on port.

I started the project the day I got the parts, but like everything else life got in the way.  I would work on it a couple hours every few days as yard work and "to do list" items allowed.  Today I ran the last 2 lines and fired up the compressor.  I was overjoyed that there were only 2 leaks that needed attention.  One was an old defective coupling, and the other was a port on the manifold I forgot to wrap with Teflon tape.  For the first time in nearly 35 years I have a convenient air system in the work shop.  No more dragging air hoses around and having to reposition the compressor because I was a couple feet short of the place I needed the air.

 Not that I'm cheap or is that frugal.  More proof that an old dog can learn new tricks.  It just takes time.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 28, 2020)

I will be running the rapid air system in my new shop. I did galvanized pipe in my last shop. Not cheap and labor intensive.


----------



## WarrenP (May 28, 2020)

A few months ago I installed the 3/4 inch rapid air system in my garage with 3 outlets, 1 with the extra filters and water separaters etc for painting and sand blasting , one with an oiler and filter for using tools and the last with a regular filter just to blow things off, fill tires, etc. Installing retractable air hoses on all 3 lines made it very convenient. Has worked very well so far. Am happy with it also. Was more work than they act like it would be but im sure less than copper or steel pipes.


----------



## deakin (May 28, 2020)

having always used 1" black pipe - what is the pressure capability of that plastic pipe?


----------



## Reddinr (May 28, 2020)

Ghaad I've got to do that.  I'm still dragging the same old rubber air hose around the corners of the shop.  Well done!


----------



## WarrenP (May 29, 2020)

The 3/4 inch is rated at 200 psi @70 deg


----------



## projectnut (May 29, 2020)

deakin said:


> having always used 1" black pipe - what is the pressure capability of that plastic pipe?



The 1/2" tube  version is rated for 150 psi.  However the paperwork in the box says the tube itself has a working pressure up to 300 psi and a burst strength of 900 psi.  This leads me to believe the quick (push style) couplings are the weal link that limits system pressure to 150 psi.


----------



## kb58 (May 29, 2020)

I put one of those auto-retract air hose reels up near the garage ceiling. It's up out of the way yet has enough length to reach anywhere I need.


----------



## projectnut (May 29, 2020)

I have the same thing in the garage. With the high ceiling and only mowers and cars in the space it works fine.  The same system in the shop was a PITA.  I didn't like draping the hose over machines, or having to use a 100 ft. hose to thread around everything.  The Rapid Air makes a clean installation with ports throughout the shop.  Each port has a 25' coiled air hose that can either be disconnected, or hung on a hook next to the port.  No more dragging hoses around knocking over everything that isn't bolted down.


----------



## Gaffer (May 29, 2020)

I installed the 3/4" RapidAir throughout my garage. It's a great system. The pipe is lined with aluminum if I remember correctly. It's a little expensive but their kits go on sale - I bought mine from Northern Tool. I was originally going to solder a bunch of copper pipe, but the convenience of RapidAir won me over.


----------



## housedad (Jun 9, 2020)

I went the copper route.  No regrets.

Rebuilt my air system Thread


----------



## aliva (Jun 9, 2020)

20 years ago there was no Rapid Air system, so I used 1/2 type L copper pipe silver soldered the joints haven't had a problem yet. When I added a power draw bar to my mill I tapped into the copper with a  SharkBite T fitting and ran pex to the mill no issues yet.


----------



## Pops (Jun 9, 2020)

20+ years ago I ran 1/2” cpvc lines throughout my 25’ X 75’ shop. Installed several retractable air hoses as well. Living in Houston the humidity is terrible. Sometimes there’s a gallon of water or more in the lines and the tank. I went to Harbor Freight and found a self draining regulator. Bought several of these to go in strategic places and the water problem was solved. If I need another outlet just cut the main line and add a tee. Very simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jun 9, 2020)

I used the Rapid air system with my new 60 gallon IR compressor.
I love it! 400 sq. Ft shop with 5 drops.


----------



## DeanB (Jun 9, 2020)

3/4" copper with drops on both ends of the shop plus 2 over my work tables.  Need to add an extension over to the mill / lathe.  Also have a drop in the garage by the welder / plasma and another between the doors with a retractable hose.  A bit more work but the copper lasts forever.  Once you pass the initial leak test you're golden.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 10, 2020)

In our shops at work, we have two 10hp 80 gallon IR Industrial compressors.
They used black pipe, 3/4 to 1/2”. I started to work there in 1986. I’m still there and we never touched the pipe.
Probably over 50 years and still working fine.


----------



## uncle harry (Jun 10, 2020)

housedad said:


> I went the copper route.  No regrets.
> 
> Rebuilt my air system Thread


As did I....happy with my systems....(2 shop buildings)


----------



## projectnut (Jun 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> In our shops at work, we have two 10hp 80 gallon IR Industrial compressors.
> They used black pipe, 3/4 to 1/2”. I started to work there in 1986. I’m still there and we never touched the pipe.
> Probably over 50 years and still working fine.



I think that was, and still is the standard for industrial and commercial buildings.  Our machine shops were built in the 1940's and had the same setup. It's tough, durable, and almost impossible for even the clumsiest to damage or destroy.  The downside is it's expensive and time consuming to install.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 10, 2020)

projectnut said:


> The downside is it's expensive and time consuming to install


I have initially installed black pipe for my air delivery but am going to replace it with PEX or RapidAir due to the cost and effort to both install and Modify.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 10, 2020)

I read all the threads on all the technologies, installed PVC and been happy ever since.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 10, 2020)

I did a 3/4” rapid-air system, earlier this year, a great advance over the old hose system I had.


----------

